# Pigeon Encyclopedia - Wendell M Levi



## zx6r98 (May 26, 2011)

Encyclopedia of pigeon breeds, by Wendell M Levi 

Any suggestion where to get it from ?

I;d love the download version of it  


CHEERSSS !!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no download version. You can buy it from Foy's and other pigeon supply stores, and check Ebay and Amazon.


----------



## zx6r98 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Mary.... any other downloadable good reads ?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

zx6r98 said:


> Thanks Mary.... any other downloadable good reads ?


This is a "good read". Not a 1 2 3 on raising pigeons but a good read. 

http://www.gurnays.net/id83.html


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

I had this book given to me as a gift when I was a teen from the mentor that introduced me to pigeons . Loaned it out and never got it back . :-( Have considered buying it , but some say , the medical or treatment information is somewhat outdated . I always thought it was one of the most complete works at the time . That was back in the mid-seventies .


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

go to google books and search for "pigeons" there are many old books online for free.


----------

